# People sharing disgusting shit on Facebook?



## BucketheadRules (Mar 13, 2012)

I don't know about you guys, but my Facebook news feed for the last few weeks has been overrun with people sharing really disgusting pictures, usually based around horrifying acts of animal cruelty or starving children in Africa. I won't post any pics, because they're definitely NSFW. 

Sometimes they're even accompanied by bone-headed, blackmailing guilt trip captions, like "Share if you care, ignore if you don't care"... wow, thanks for all those options. Is there one for "ignore if you would care in a different context, but don't want to see this shit on your Facebook"?

It's ridiculous - sharing this stuff isn't really serving any purpose, apart from getting loads of likes to make the sad fuck who posted it feel better about their empty lives, and I'm sure it's more likely to piss people off instead of inspiring sympathy in them. I just find it appalling - it doesn't give the impression that you care about the situation, to me it looks more akin to fishing for likes and creating an image of sympathy. 

At the very best, it's a lazy way of attempting to show support for a cause without feeling obliged to do anything constructive about it. And in a way that forces it on others who don't want to see it.

Once there was a particularly horrifying one which featured a baby with a huge tumour, and a caption saying "if this gets 1000 likes his operation will be free" - that would never happen, obviously, so it's actually just exploiting the suffering of this child in order to get 1000 likes on a photo on Facebook. I find it quite disturbing that a human being could stoop that low. Whoever it was deserves a bullet in their head.

If all the people who shared these shitty photos (half of which look fake anyway) actually did something to help, then the world would surely be a better place, but they don't. It's armchair philanthropy.

I go to Facebook to talk to friends, have a laugh and kill time. I don't go on it to see a fucking moral crusade and a disgusting picture of a mutilated dog.

/rant

Anyone else getting this from people on their FB?


----------



## Xaios (Mar 13, 2012)

Not a lot of disgusting stuff, but these days my Facebook is a neverending parade of bullshit philosophical mantras and crappy poetry being spouted by dudes who think that appearing sensitive and enigmatic on Facebook will open the locks on the door to the fabled vagina. It's all poetry about the gentle darkness, or someone talking about "open your eyes to the beauty around you," and more tripe like that.

Fuck, I hate Facebook.


----------



## niffnoff (Mar 13, 2012)

I told my friend to go fuck herself for sharing that kinda shit, she kept sharing the pictures of dying foetus's and dog cruelty. Nothing got me fired up, I saw them when they were going viral last year. She told me she was spreading a message, I told her she was a being a idiot.


----------



## Necris (Mar 13, 2012)

I get the odd political post now and again but it's rare I see any thinly veiled emotional black-mail in my news feed.


----------



## pink freud (Mar 13, 2012)

Chalk up another one in the "benefits of not having a Facebook" column.


----------



## tacotiklah (Mar 13, 2012)

niffnoff said:


> I told my friend to go fuck herself for sharing that kinda shit, she kept sharing the pictures of dying foetus's and dog cruelty. Nothing got me fired up, I saw them when they were going viral last year. She told me she was spreading a message, I told her she was a being a idiot.




QFT!
It's brainwashing people to go troll for the person sending the pics to begin with. It does nothing to actually help people and often just infuriates others beyond belief due to the idiotic belief that you can change the world by posting pics of dead babies. Wanna help? Go volunteer at the animal shelter or at a clinic. Share about opportunities to do so with others. That helps. Slacktivism doesn't.

That said, I do semi-frequently post about LGBT-related issues on my fb because it is one thing where talking about it will actually help the cause; i.e. acceptance. Can't accept something if you're not used to seeing or hearing about it. As far as disgusting shit, I've only ever once posted a vid containing footage of LGBT related hate-crime victims and their injuries, because some asshat wanted to go around saying that it's just a social issue and that we're all trying to play the sympathy card to get what we want. I had to put the prick in his place by demonstrating that it is very much a fucked up world for those in that community still.

But I also would probably post dead baby jokes just as a means to kill time with friends. However, it's just like the OP said; it's meant as me trying to have fun with friends and not make it a social awareness hour either.


----------



## UnderTheSign (Mar 13, 2012)

What was the meme again... "One does not simply destabilze a Ugandan warlord by liking a status"?


----------



## Blind Theory (Mar 13, 2012)

I get that stuff quite a bit. It does get awfully annoying and sometimes when you are eating or something and see some sick shit people post it isn't the best imagery for eating. Also, my facebook is over run with tools trying to properly use meme's and failing miserably...the problem is since it is a tool movement, they don't know they are doing it wrong. Also, hitting like for the dying kids or animals is about as effective as liking and sharing the Kony videos....shit just doesn't work. 

Basically, if I didn't have a band page through facebook in order to get more public attention (obvious reason for having a FB page for one's band), I wouldn't have a facebook page at all. It takes too much time anyway.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Mar 13, 2012)

Pink Freud has it right, this is reason number 87 for me to not have Facebook.


----------



## The Uncreator (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm not friends with weird fucks and I dont like any page that fills my feed up with nonsense. My facebook is mostly covered with music videos, random stuff from friends, and pictures of family.

I don't see why you guys just dont unlike a page, or unfriend someone, or something. It aint so hard!


----------



## Demiurge (Mar 13, 2012)

Disgusting shit?... not really, although some people take crazy-cropped pictures of what they're having for dinner and it usually looks like the inside of a rotten corpse's mouth.

I guess my Facebook friends are fairly tame, although the stupid shit, "something something pledge of allegiance, I bet no one here loves 'Murica enough to repost this!!!!" and people resorting to the tactic of taking stupid self-help quotes and making them into picture files so you accidently read them.


----------



## jordanky (Mar 13, 2012)

I had the same problem and found a great solution... The 'unfriend' option, aka my new best friend.


----------



## Aevolve (Mar 14, 2012)

Someone recently posted a picture of a German Shepherd with its snout blown off. Apparently some kids had put an M-80 in its mouth and held it shut.

Made me sick for a couple days.

At what point do I need to fucking see that when I can't directly do anything about it?


----------



## ZEBOV (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm also happier without Facebook.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Mar 14, 2012)

PeachesMcKenzie said:


> Someone recently posted a picture of a German Shepherd with its snout blown off. Apparently some kids had put an M-80 in its mouth and held it shut.
> 
> Made me sick for a couple days.
> 
> At what point do I need to fucking see that when I can't directly do anything about it?



I saw this too. Disgusting. Surely the dog would have been killed by it, though? I strongly suspect that one was fake.


----------



## Hollowway (Mar 14, 2012)

Yeah, I'm wondering what the future of FB will be, since it's clearly no longer a novelty, and people are starting to do this crap. Kind of like how they say a burgler will move to robbery, and then increasingly more violent crimes. It's like the mundane status updates from a few years ago were the gateway drug to this inappropriate crap. Unfortunately I think we're all at the point where we've had the "ZOMG, this is my friend I haven't talked with since 6th grade! I'll friend him! And then...not communicate with him again for another decade!" So what's left is a group IM system with really obfuscated privacy.


----------



## Bekanor (Mar 14, 2012)

Nothing changes the world like misdirected, armchair activism over facebook. 


College girls are the worst for that shit. Thank fuck for being an IT student.


----------



## MJS (Mar 14, 2012)

Are the people that see this as a Facebook problem really not realizing that it's just that their friends are idiots? 

Even if you have a reason to not unfriend someone, you can still block them from your feed so that you won't see their crap unless you click over to their wall. It's your feed... you'll never see anything in it that you didn't choose to.

I have a few friends that are either animal right freaks that can't even make a simple statement like "I love animals" with attaching a picture of one that's been tortured, or religious nuts that can't love Jesus without jamming him down everyone's throat. Guess what... I don't see any of their posts in my feed. 

I actually kinda laughed that this post is on a music forum, because a lot of the people I've booted before were musicians that I got sick of seeing "Buy my music!" updates from all the time, or crap like "Going to eat dinner now... here, watch this video of my band that I've already posted 10 times this week." haha

Back to animal pics...

One of the more annoying things about a lot of them is that the stories attached to the pics are often bullshit. Is animal cruelty bad? Of course. But the solution isn't to snap a pic of a dog you just saw run out in front of a truck, then claim the damage is from getting beat/tortured, dog fighting, etc... 

Same goes for child abuse. A lot of the pics of abused children on the internet... really aren't.


----------



## Edika (Mar 14, 2012)

Truth is that the social media is a way to spread news faster than traditional media and sometimes more objectively (not always since the bias of the person presenting it may play on the sentimental card). You can some time find out about things that traditional media won't touch because it might be considered edgy, destabilizing, won't bring in good numbers or not being part of their agenda depending on which party their support or which lobbies pay them.

However I agree with the OP and you guys that sending these kind of guilt trip posts is annoying and in most cases (for me at least) have the opposite effect. Also I wholeheartedly agree that liking a post is not actually doing something, just getting the guilt of you and continuing with normal life. 

I have an actual friend, that is also a facebook friend, that is into animal rights a lot and sends me these kind of posts continuously. It is annoying but I leave on the ones I agree with and the rest I delete. Some of the comments from other people are hilarious and scary. Just because there are some people that behave cruel to animals, suddenly the whole human species must be eradicated so animals can live in peace. Sheeesh get a life people.


----------



## ronjhoser (Mar 14, 2012)

After having my Facebook hacked and an email (and a few phone calls) sent to 1000 of my closest friends saying that I had been mugged in London and needed cash, I have rolled back my FB friends list and use considerably.


----------



## Deadnightshade (Mar 14, 2012)

ronjhoser said:


> I have rolled back my FB friends list and use considerably.



^ Exactly this.I had my account inactive for a year or so,and when I reactivated it,I thinned the number of my friends.Even now I can almost unfriend half of them (I now have 44 ) and not regret.It all comes to how you use it.There's no reason to tolerate a fucktard that you only speak once a year.Plus the unsubscribe option is golden.


----------



## Blake1970 (Mar 14, 2012)

Yeah I have been thinking about removing mine. All I post is metal videos lol.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 14, 2012)

Sharing doesn't cure poverty or cancer. OH CHEERS I WASN'T AWARE PEOPLE GOT CANCER BEFORE KNOW I HAVE MY EYES OPENED.

I do get very pissed off when people do that. Even worse though are the pages that glorify suffering. I stumbled across one page as one of my friends commented on it and it came up on my newsfeed, and it has pictures of dead children, a pregnant woman who had been hit by a truck etc. Truly horrifying shit. And there were comments like 'lol stupid bitch' and stuff. Anyone who voiced objection to the images was called a 'moralfag'. 

In my opinion, that sort of stuff should be a crime. Taking pleasure in other people's deaths and sharing that with others is barbaric behaviour. No doubt they'll just use the argument of 'oh but the internet is neutral' well kid all I have to say is it doesn't have to stay that way if you abuse it. The internet doesn't give you the right to be a prick. 

I report any of these pages now of course, as more people should.


----------



## synrgy (Mar 14, 2012)

I removed an acquaintance from my list a few weeks ago after she started complaining about how her evil doctor was forcing her to get her kids vaccinated. When I started to apply facts, reason, and logic, I was met with Jenny McCarthy theory and ramblings about "Obamacare". That was enough for me. I'm glad somebody I used to know in high school is still alive and well, but I don't need any new sources of stress.

I'll say the fauxtivism on my list kicked into it's highest gear to-date when Kony 2012 started making the rounds. Everyone wants to "raise awareness", but nobody seems to have any responses for me when I inquire as to how many cases of breast cancer Think Pink has cured, or how many Tibetans are free after Free Tibet, or how many people in Darfur are saved, etc. Not to mention, why all the concern for Africa when there's child trafficking happening within our own borders?

Anyway, short version = I'm not getting the disgusting stuff per-say, but the ratio of useful content to bullshit is not looking good these days.


----------



## Xaios (Mar 14, 2012)

synrgy said:


> I removed an acquaintance from my list a few weeks ago after she started complaining about how her evil doctor was forcing her to get her kids vaccinated. When I started to apply facts, reason, and logic, I was met with Jenny McCarthy theory and ramblings about "Obamacare". That was enough for me. I'm glad somebody I used to know in high school is still alive and well, but I don't need any new sources of stress.



Ugh, those people are the worst. It's amazing that, despite how many diseases we've practically eliminated because of vaccines, a whole host of people still view them as some sort of government mind control program. Not to mention they're banking on the fact that enough OTHER people will get vaccinated that they themselves won't have to. Unfortunately, the more prevalent that philosophy becomes, the more useless it becomes as well.

And yeah, the whole "raising awareness" bit is pretty much selfishness, nothing else. It's telling other people to do something about a cause without actually doing anything yourself, and then patting yourself on the back for "making a difference."


----------



## kerska (Mar 14, 2012)

My prediction...

Remember how Myspace got way out of control so every one jumped to Facebook?

Facebook is getting out of control so everyone will be jumping to Google+. It's not going to stop.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Mar 14, 2012)

I delete the people who post shit like that.
Post links if it's important to you but never fucking ever post the pictures directly


----------



## Pooluke41 (Mar 14, 2012)

BucketheadRules said:


> I saw this too. Disgusting. Surely the dog would have been killed by it, though? I strongly suspect that one was fake.



No, it's real, the dog was alive after the firework blew up, but they put it down as soon as it got too a vet.


----------



## Xaios (Mar 14, 2012)

kerska said:


> My prediction...
> 
> Remember how Myspace got way out of control so every one jumped to Facebook?
> 
> Facebook is getting out of control so everyone will be jumping to Google+. It's not going to stop.



Sadly, I just don't see this happening. MySpace had some pretty fundamental problems with its design. It gave people too much freedom, so everyone designed their pages with gaudy flashing neon gifs and generally made things incredibly ugly. Facebook as a platform is sound. Even though people will always be compelled to put their idiocy on display, it will never be as bad on Facebook as it was on MySpace. Google+ doesn't really have any advantages in this regard over Facebook, so people won't really be compelled to move, and even if they did, it wouldn't eliminate the problem, which is people.


----------



## Cabinet (Mar 14, 2012)

It's really pathetic. I had one friend post that infamous dog picture with a little caption he left that said "Sad "
Of course it's fucking sad, it's horrific, it's disturbing, it's inhumane. But seeing that little notification that says "Sarah Shitforbrains likes this" is not going to help your cause.


----------



## kerska (Mar 14, 2012)

Xaios said:


> Sadly, I just don't see this happening. MySpace had some pretty fundamental problems with its design. It gave people too much freedom, so everyone designed their pages with gaudy flashing neon gifs and generally made things incredibly ugly. Facebook as a platform is sound. Even though people will always be compelled to put their idiocy on display, it will never be as bad on Facebook as it was on MySpace. Google+ doesn't really have any advantages in this regard over Facebook, so people won't really be compelled to move, and even if they did, it wouldn't eliminate the problem, which is people.


 
Yeah I agree with the Facebook platform being sound because you do have a lot more control over what you see and don't see. I get a lot of the BS that everyone else is talking about on here but I usually just remove people's updates from my news feed and make it so I can't see anything they post unless I go to their page. The only people on my page are people that I'm pretty close too or share a close past with and would like to stay in touch. But you're right...people are the problem. No matter where you go it will eventually turn into the same stuff.

What bugs the shit out of me is all the apps and games and the requests I get from those. I end up having to block everyone's requests.

Maybe I'll just go all hipster and join Google+ and be one of the 35 people posting there.


----------



## renzoip (Mar 14, 2012)

I don't remember getting disgusting shit back when I had Myspace and Facebook. I also agree that it probably has more to do with the kind of people you have on your friends list. My friends, while being few, are cool enough and like minded, so chances are that that I won't see any dumb shit coming from them.

People share a lot of disgusting, annoying, and stupid shit in real life too, specially if you happen to work or study in crowded places. Unfortunately, I cannot just block every douchebag I come across daily and stick to my friend list in real life.


----------



## Murmel (Mar 14, 2012)

I used to get stuff like that all the time. Mostly from my little sister's friends, I've blocked all of the people who do it though.


----------



## wlfers (Mar 14, 2012)

Pooluke41 said:


> No, it's real, the dog was alive after the firework blew up, but they put it down as soon as it got too a vet.



WTF please tell me somebody put an m-80 in the kids mouth then held it shut.....


----------



## ilyti (Mar 23, 2012)

Happier than ever that I never signed up for FB.

This is obvious satire, but it makes some good points.

#18 Awareness « Stuff White People Like



> An interesting fact about white people is that they firmly believe that all of the worlds problems can be solved through awareness. Meaning the process of making other people aware of problems, and then magically someone else like the government will fix it. This belief allows them to feel that sweet self-satisfaction without actually having to solve anything or face any difficult challenges. Because, the only challenge of raising awareness is people not being aware. In a worst case scenario, if you fail someone doesnt know about the problem. End of story.
> What makes this even more appealing for white people is that you can raise awareness through expensive dinners, parties, marathons, selling t-shirts, fashion shows, concerts, eating at restaurants and bracelets. In other words, white people just have to keep doing stuff they like, EXCEPT now they can feel better about making a difference.
> Raising awareness is also awesome because once you raise awareness to an acceptable, aribtrary level, you can just back off and say Bam! did my part. Now its your turn. Fix it.
> So to summarize  you get all the benefits of helping (self satisfaction, telling other people) but no need for difficult decisions or the ensuing criticism (how do you criticize awareness?). Once again, white people find a way to score that sweet double victory.
> Popular things to be aware of: The Environment, Diseases like Cancer and AIDS, Africa, Poverty, Anorexia, Homophobia, Midde School Field Hockey/Lacrosse teams, Drug Rehab, and political prisoners.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 23, 2012)

Being aware of something does fuck all if you're too lazy to use that knowledge to actually enforce positive change.


"Oh people are dying? Interesting development. I shall get right back on that after I've updated Facebook to show people how much I care but not really enough to go out and do something."


----------



## flint757 (Mar 24, 2012)

after this thread I trimmed the fat off my facebook


----------



## Vinchester (Mar 24, 2012)

It's great to know that other people are irritated by all this "sharing" as well.

I found that the biggest offenders are mostly female friends and the "popular guy" in the class who seem to agree to every "good" cause in the world in order to appear caring. It's sad to be able to identify the stupid ones out of your friends by that KONY2012 sharing phenomenon alone.


----------



## Powermetalbass (Mar 26, 2012)

Facebook, twitter, etc. just allow kids to think they give a shit. Make it look like they care and are making a difference. Your Not! You want to make a difference? go actualy do something! Mail a $10 bill to a starving kid in africa, Protest (like actually protest, not on facebook protest - not that it accomplishes anything real but atleast then your not just an idiot behind a computer screen - ). Vote! (In Canada a little less effective then in the states, but still.) All these things equate more then "liking",or mass facebook bombing.


----------



## flint757 (Mar 26, 2012)

Powermetalbass said:


> Facebook, twitter, etc. just allow kids to think they give a shit. Make it look like they care and are making a difference. Your Not! You want to make a difference? go actualy do something! Mail a $10 bill to a starving kid in africa, Protest (like actually protest, not on facebook protest - not that it accomplishes anything real but atleast then your not just an idiot behind a computer screen - ). Vote! (In Canada a little less effective then in the states, but still.) All these things equate more then "liking",or mass facebook bombing.



Voting would work better if we had an actual popular vote. In Texas I'm russeled with the rest of the crazies thanks to the electoral college.

I've mailed money to children's fund and I question its legitimacy TBH.

All I had to say either way your right. do something...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 28, 2012)

I think its mostly people just hunting for attention. Every time I see someone post a picture like this, they follow it with either "Friend and subscribe to me!" or say something even more heartless like "Like for 1 prayer, share for 10 prayers, or friend for 100 prayers." Makes me sick to my stomach.


----------



## Church2224 (Mar 29, 2012)

I think I just hate all the political stuff people post these days. Many people sound arrogant and act as if they are right and everyone else is wrong, so I either block them or unfriend them. I used to post a lot of political stuff then I realized I was becoming the very person I hate, so now I post stuff about Guitars/ Guitar playing, Awesome pics, or just ranting about stupid stuff than can end up in a few laughs.

I keep my facebook for funny stuff some people post, because it can make your day sometimes.

But as my father always says "Everyone thinks their opinion matters. Don't argue with a nobody. A farmer doesn't bother telling a pig his breath smells like shit."


----------



## Razzy (Mar 29, 2012)

Church2224 said:


> I think I just hate all the political stuff people post these days. Many people sound arrogant and act as if they are right and everyone else is wrong, so I either block them or unfriend them. I used to post a lot of political stuff then I realized I was becoming the very person I hate, so now I post stuff about Guitars/ Guitar playing, Awesome pics, or just ranting about stupid stuff than can end up in a few laughs.
> 
> I keep my facebook for funny stuff some people post, because it can make your day sometimes.
> 
> But as my father always says "Everyone thinks their opinion matters. Don't argue with a nobody. A farmer doesn't bother telling a pig his breath smells like shit."



Opinions are like orgasms.

Mine is more important than yours and I don't really care if you have one anyway.


----------



## Jakke (Mar 29, 2012)

I mainly post rants about stupid people on my facebook, I also have some friends from over here, so I throw out the occasional music query (latest was that I wanted to narrow down what sort of low wattage amp I should focus on getting), as I think religions are funny it's usually quite a lot of religious humour as well, as some stuff regarding atheism.

I do get disgusting shit posted on my facebok though, mainly either the whole 4chan/fourteen year old "Oh loook, I can't believe he put a hook up his urinary tract, HOW AWESOME!!!", or the whole animal rights activism shit (mainly from girls, and there's a particular girl who I have identified is the ring-leader), but I like the people who post them, so I rather press hide than unfriend them. 

What I find more disturbing are the feeble attempts by idiots to try and sound introspective and deep. If someone posts another quote of the same philosophical magnitude as "Carpe Diem", I swear to Sagan I'll take bloody revenge. The same goes for quotes from the bible.


----------



## Church2224 (Mar 29, 2012)

Razzy said:


> Opinions are like orgasms.
> 
> Mine is more important than yours and I don't really care if you have one anyway.






Well I guess that is the mindset a lot of people have. Not a good or bad thing, just let me have mine they way I want to.

Both the orgasm and the opinion.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Mar 29, 2012)

pink freud said:


> Chalk up another one in the "benefits of not having a Facebook" column.



Agreed, i dumped my account about 6 months ago, after a "defriending" spree based loosely on the OP's rant. Just seeing comments and photos that did nothing good for me. Do i really need to be in contact with this many acquaintances??


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 29, 2012)

Wow... You guys read so much on Facebook.

When I see updates on Facebook I'm typically scanning for specific ones and if I don't see what I want, I log off. 

That or I'm on there tryina chat with someone I hope to jam with later in the week. I could give a rat's ass what most ppl think most of the time and Facebook has only proven it every time I go there and have 25 updates I don't even read.


----------



## Overtone (Mar 29, 2012)

The solution is simple... if the person is doing that too much you can hide them from your feed. If they have offended you enough that you don't want to be their friend, you can unfriend them.


----------



## leandroab (Mar 30, 2012)

Konfyouzd said:


> Wow... You guys read so much on Facebook.
> 
> When I see updates on Facebook I'm typically scanning for specific ones and...



...and then you see a picture of a beheaded guy with a broom shoved up his ass. Or a bike crash with some dude's brain splattered all over the road with "use a helmet" caption. That's the point. I'm sick of this shit. I'm not obligated to see this. People who share this type of stuff is retarded.


----------



## C2Aye (Mar 30, 2012)

Wow, my facebook friends must just be incredibly mild. I never see this kind of stuff, only the occasional armchair activist and mundane status update.

Even after accepting friend requests from people I don't know who've liked my music facebook, I still haven't come across this kind of stuff. I must just be lucky with what other people post or something.

Also, I'm probably in the minority, considering some of the posts in this thread, in saying that the benifits of facebook far outweigh any negatives for me personally.


----------



## groovemasta (Apr 3, 2012)

I have over 2000 'friends' on my facebook and I've seen pictures of a decapitated person, facebook is fucked a vacuum that sucks time away.


----------



## Rap Hat (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm pretty certain the reason why shock pictures are getting more widespread is the penetration of Internet usage among society as a whole. Way back in '91 or '92 I had Compuserve, which at the time was pretty much a fancy BBS. Every once in a while I'd stumble upon something obscene (usually weird fetish porn, rarely a gore image) thanks to some jackass in Tenessee or wherever. But it wasn't that common, and you mainly had to seek it out.
When the www became popular sites like rotten came up, with the worst of the worst images searchable by category. After a decade of that much of my peer group became desensitized, so things like goatse and tubgirl didn't faze anyone and worse stuff just elicited a groan.

There's a whole new generation that's growing up with this instantly accessible, and they want to share it, for shock value or to "raise awareness". Eventually people will grow out of it and fucked up pics will be pushed back to dark corners of the Internet. But until then best you can do is ignore it and defriend or block people.


----------



## flint757 (Apr 3, 2012)

Rap Hat said:


> I'm pretty certain the reason why shock pictures are getting more widespread is the penetration of Internet usage among society as a whole. Way back in '91 or '92 I had Compuserve, which at the time was pretty much a fancy BBS. Every once in a while I'd stumble upon something obscene (usually weird fetish porn, rarely a gore image) thanks to some jackass in Tenessee or wherever. But it wasn't that common, and you mainly had to seek it out.
> When the www became popular sites like rotten came up, with the worst of the worst images searchable by category. After a decade of that much of my peer group became desensitized, so things like goatse and tubgirl didn't faze anyone and worse stuff just elicited a groan.
> 
> There's a whole new generation that's growing up with this instantly accessible, and they want to share it, for shock value or to "raise awareness". Eventually people will grow out of it and fucked up pics will be pushed back to dark corners of the Internet. But until then best you can do is ignore it and defriend or block people.



Ah but as people grow out of ti new ones are growing into it thus repeating the cycle.


----------



## Leuchty (Apr 3, 2012)

Rap Hat said:


> I'm pretty certain the reason why shock pictures are getting more widespread is the penetration of Internet usage among society as a whole. Way back in '91 or '92 I had Compuserve, which at the time was pretty much a fancy BBS. Every once in a while I'd stumble upon something obscene (usually weird fetish porn, rarely a gore image) thanks to some jackass in Tenessee or wherever. But it wasn't that common, and you mainly had to seek it out.
> When the www became popular sites like rotten came up, with the worst of the worst images searchable by category. After a decade of that much of my peer group became desensitized, so things like goatse and tubgirl didn't faze anyone and worse stuff just elicited a groan.
> 
> There's a whole new generation that's growing up with this instantly accessible, and they want to share it, for shock value or to "raise awareness". Eventually people will grow out of it and fucked up pics will be pushed back to dark corners of the Internet. But until then best you can do is ignore it and defriend or block people.


 

:bravo:

Well put.

If it wasn't for being in a band my facebook would be long gone. My girlfriend deleted her account cause of crap like that.

I went through and made sure no one can post on my wall without permission, no one can see my details, etc...

also...shit like this:

*



Now stopping caring that most of you don't care about me... Because odds are if you didn't care to begin with, you've probably always treated me like shit, I was just too blind to see how much of a cunt you are.

Click to expand...

**Bloody hate it when u have no1 to talk too especially when it makes u go insane*
[/QUOTE]


----------



## BucketheadRules (Apr 3, 2012)

I found this last night, just gonna leave it here:


----------



## SenorDingDong (Apr 3, 2012)

I've deleted a little over fifty people in the last couple months because they became "activists" and started posting pictures of starving children and dying animals instead of getting off their asses and doing something to help. I'm tired of seeing those pictures, and I'm tired of people exploiting them to make themselves look "educated" and "in touch with the world."


This Google search sums up my feelings:


----------

